# Problems with zyd/wireless setup



## bluwone (Feb 18, 2010)

I just recompiled my kernel as I was trying to make sure I could get zyd working. I included the lines required in my conf file for zyd before compiling it.

upon startup after installing the kernel I noticed 
	
	



```
zyd device already registered to usbus0
```

I notice when I plug in my ZyXel G220 wireless card it says:

```
ugen0.2: <ZyDAS> at usbus0
```

Ive tryed to ifconfig usbus0 and it says 
	
	



```
ifconfig: interface usbus0 does not exist
```

does anyone know what Im doing wrong?


----------

